# 2017 Foals



## Asha (19 December 2016)

whats everyone expecting for 2017 and when are they due ? How are your broodies looking so far ?


I put my WB mare ( Don VHP x Londontimes) mare in foal this year to Ramiro B, shes due in April. Shes still out most of the time, and seems incredibly chilled out and content. 

This will be my last foal, as in August I decided to give up.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (19 December 2016)

Our imported American mare Rita is in foal to the top pacing stallion in the UK and is due at the end of March/beginning of April.  Currently living out in the herd, rugged, with ad lib haylage and no hard feed at the moment as it's been so mild.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a colt as so far she's had 4 fillies; and also keeping my fingers crossed that the foal turns out a lot nicer than the previous two we've bred by that stallion out of other mares!!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (19 December 2016)

Sadly my sports horse mare didn't take so we'll be recovering her this year. 

I've got two Foryd bred welsh mares in foal to a son of Tymor Pele.

A Fronarth bred mare and a Wishaw mare in foal to a young welsh stallion who's progeny are doing well in the ring and have good temperaments. 

And hopefully my section C should be in foal to the same stallion, though last year she didn't carry to term due to handling when she was away at livery.

All out on ad lib at the moment, some looking bigger than others.


----------



## Asha (19 December 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Our imported American mare Rita is in foal to the top pacing stallion in the UK and is due at the end of March/beginning of April.  Currently living out in the herd, rugged, with ad lib haylage and no hard feed at the moment as it's been so mild.  Keeping my fingers crossed for a colt as so far she's had 4 fillies; and also keeping my fingers crossed that the foal turns out a lot nicer than the previous two we've bred by that stallion out of other mares!!
		
Click to expand...

ooohh, I'm keeping fingers crossed for a colt too. Fingers crossed you get the stunner you are after



Ddraig_wen said:



			Sadly my sports horse mare didn't take so we'll be recovering her this year. 

I've got two Foryd bred welsh mares in foal to a son of Tymor Pele.

A Fronarth bred mare and a Wishaw mare in foal to a young welsh stallion who's progeny are doing well in the ring and have good temperaments. 

And hopefully my section C should be in foal to the same stallion, though last year she didn't carry to term due to handling when she was away at livery.

All out on ad lib at the moment, some looking bigger than others.
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear others are still out , and not being fed. Love welshies, always wanted a section d, but never had the balls !!


----------



## Magicmadge (20 December 2016)

I have two Shetlands due in late  April / early may. Scans showed both in foal.  First due is around 200 days I can feel foal now. One is a small standard the other 33" both maidens!! I'm expecting coloureds or maybe a flashy black from the standard . These will be my last foals and destined for the showring hopefully if good enough .


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 December 2016)

Magicmadge said:



			I have two Shetlands due in late  April / early may. Scans showed both in foal.  First due is around 200 days I can feel foal now. One is a small standard the other 33" both maidens!! I'm expecting coloureds or maybe a flashy black from the standard . These will be my last foals and destined for the showring hopefully if good enough .
		
Click to expand...

How well received are coloured Shetlands?  My only direct experience with the breed is the two that my former boss kept as stable companions at the racing yard I worked at - both black, one was a total nightmare who lived up to the breed stereotype!  Always interested to find out how native breeds bred with added colour fare.  A large number of Standardbreds are now bred for colour which isn't popular amongst us racing purists.


----------



## Asha (20 December 2016)

Magicmadge said:



			I have two Shetlands due in late  April / early may. Scans showed both in foal.  First due is around 200 days I can feel foal now. One is a small standard the other 33" both maidens!! I'm expecting coloureds or maybe a flashy black from the standard . These will be my last foals and destined for the showring hopefully if good enough .
		
Click to expand...

I love shetlands, been thinking about having one when ive got some spare stables. Just so cute and full of character. I am seriously excited about seeing your photos when they are born .


----------



## TheMule (20 December 2016)

Xmas Morning Star said:



			I put my WB mare ( Don VHP x Londontimes) mare in foal this year to Ramiro B, shes due in April. Shes still out most of the time, and seems incredibly chilled out and content.
		
Click to expand...

That should jump!

My mare (Fleetwater Opposition) is due in June to Escape Z (Emerald x Heartbreaker) She is very well- living out as per usual and doing a bit of gentle hacking to nanny the baby horse. She's technically a maiden (had one biological child by ET) and isn't showing much at the moment. Got a while to go I guess!


----------



## Magicmadge (20 December 2016)

Mini coloureds  are quite common in the show ring now from where I've been. Coloured standards not so regular competitors, in fact numbers of standard Shetlands in the show ring is often poor I find . However,  it's very hard to beat a good black with any other colour. I bred a standard black filly this year and have high hopes in the ring next year with her.  There will be plenty of pics , will post a pic of very muddy mums to be later .


----------



## Ddraig_wen (20 December 2016)

Xmas Morning Star said:



			My aim is to keep the flash, presence and type but with a level trainable temperament without the sharpness. 

If this years foal was anything to go by I think it might just work 

Click to expand...


----------



## Asha (20 December 2016)

TheMule said:



			That should jump!

My mare (Fleetwater Opposition) is due in June to Escape Z (Emerald x Heartbreaker) She is very well- living out as per usual and doing a bit of gentle hacking to nanny the baby horse. She's technically a maiden (had one biological child by ET) and isn't showing much at the moment. Got a while to go I guess!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ! I hope so, fingers crossed my last foal is the best ! 

 I do love heartbreakers, the ones ive seen all have a serious amount of talent. Have you bred with eventing in mind ?


----------



## Asha (20 December 2016)

Ddraig_wen said:



			My aim is to keep the flash, presence and type but with a level trainable temperament without the sharpness. 

If this years foal was anything to go by I think it might just work 

Click to expand...

Fantastic, that's my aim too. Hoping that by using Ramiro B, we get something trainable.


----------



## TheMule (20 December 2016)

Xmas Morning Star said:



			Thanks ! I hope so, fingers crossed my last foal is the best ! 

 I do love heartbreakers, the ones ive seen all have a serious amount of talent. Have you bred with eventing in mind ?
		
Click to expand...

I evented the dam evented to Intermediate and she SJed very well too- hopefully foaly will eventually do both jobs for me, I have no aspirations of going to the Olympics!
I don't think I'd bother if it were to sell- the market seems appalling


----------



## Equi (20 December 2016)

Expecting my first foal from my 32" cream dun broody. I failed to get her in foal two years running, but this year she took all by herself from running with my stallion 24/7 - sometimes in hand doesn't do it! So im very very excited cause its basically guaranteed to be a lovely colour (buckskin stallion) but its also very likely to stay under 34" and because my mare is a bit heavier boned, it will be a great scurry/pleasure driving potential. I don't much expect it to be show potential but thats not why i made the cross. Mum is still loosing a lot of flab, has been all her life, but shes looking okay. I can feel a few flutters now and then, so baby is happy and active. Due May/June i think. I am hoping for a colt so it can be gelded, as i find them more sellable as the type of driving horse i expect to make it. 

My other 34" broody is in foal again, to the same stallion. So i expect another brilliant show potential like my last foal - if it comes out the same colour as mum like last foal did,  it will be a lovely pair for driving! Only covered in August cause i originally was not going to but stallion was leaving and it would have been a shame to miss him cause of the wonderful foal he already gave me. So i expect it in july some time! Fingers crossed for another filly here, although a colt would be fine too - it would be a great homebred stallion hopefully. But i have not that much land, so i don't plan a big breeding enterprise, and it would not get used much and never here until my old broody goes to the rainbow in about 40 yeras and i have space for a new mare lol


----------



## Equi (20 December 2016)

Magicmadge said:



			Mini coloureds  are quite common in the show ring now from where I've been. Coloured standards not so regular competitors, in fact numbers of standard Shetlands in the show ring is often poor I find . However,  it's very hard to beat a good black with any other colour. I bred a standard black filly this year and have high hopes in the ring next year with her.  There will be plenty of pics , will post a pic of very muddy mums to be later .
		
Click to expand...

My mini stallion beat the local shows every year winning black shetland stallion. I was most shocked. I got called and thought that meant i was excused, and went to leave only to be told i was supreme champ! I don't know of a year that a mini has beat a Shetland at this show before!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (21 December 2016)

I almost forgot. I've got my welsh part bred mare in foal to a coloured partbred sports horse stallion.

Hopefully she'll give me a foal something like my maxi cob.  His sire was a sports horse type but because of her build. He kept her width and stature but with his father's height. Anything remotely like him would make me happy. Even better if foalie arrives with patches.


----------



## crabbymare (22 December 2016)

I have a sps mare by florencio on breeding loan who is in foal to lissaro van de helle. she has a 2 year old that if he is good enough to do a performance test will be standing next year so will be exciting for me to see what the result is


----------



## volatis (31 December 2016)

Crabbymare - thats sounds a very interesting cross! Love Lissaro

I have 3 due in 2017. I must be mad!
One is a repeat breeding of this year's fabulous filly - by Rotspon out of my Hanoverian approved Trakehner mare Harmsworth Elfinesque (Tycoon x E.H Consul). She is due mid April
Then I have a foal due in March out of a mare I bought in the Spring. The mare is a daughter of the only full sister of Ferro, so I had to buy her! She has bred some cracking foals in the past so I have a good idea of what suits her, and have choosen a young stallion, but I know his family very well. 
So that will be a Feinrich x Mondriaan x Ulft foal, a great combination of German and Dutch lines.

Finally my homebred State Premium mare Volatis Casiphia is expecting her 2nd foal in April. Her first foal is now 4 and under saddle and incredibly talented so I am so excited about this next foal.
Casi is Trakehner by Tycoon x Achtermann and I have bred her to Schwarzgold, who is a really exciting young Trakehner stallion. If this is a filly it is not for sale!!


----------



## TheMule (31 December 2016)

volatis said:



			I have 3 due in 2017. I must be mad!
One is a repeat breeding of this year's fabulous filly - by Rotspon out of my Hanoverian approved Trakehner mare Harmsworth Elfinesque (Tycoon x E.H Consul). She is due mid April
		
Click to expand...

I'll be interested to see this baby- I have Elana, her 2013 foal


----------



## Asha (17 January 2017)

volatis said:



			Crabbymare - thats sounds a very interesting cross! Love Lissaro

I have 3 due in 2017. I must be mad!
One is a repeat breeding of this year's fabulous filly - by Rotspon out of my Hanoverian approved Trakehner mare Harmsworth Elfinesque (Tycoon x E.H Consul). She is due mid April
Then I have a foal due in March out of a mare I bought in the Spring. The mare is a daughter of the only full sister of Ferro, so I had to buy her! She has bred some cracking foals in the past so I have a good idea of what suits her, and have choosen a young stallion, but I know his family very well. 
So that will be a Feinrich x Mondriaan x Ulft foal, a great combination of German and Dutch lines.

Finally my homebred State Premium mare Volatis Casiphia is expecting her 2nd foal in April. Her first foal is now 4 and under saddle and incredibly talented so I am so excited about this next foal.
Casi is Trakehner by Tycoon x Achtermann and I have bred her to Schwarzgold, who is a really exciting young Trakehner stallion. If this is a filly it is not for sale!!
		
Click to expand...

Oohhh , look forward to seeing your photos of these beauties


How's everyone's broodies looking ? 

My girl is now looking in foal as opposed to porkie. Tootles as we have named him or her is quite active now too. I'd forgotten how wonderful it was to see these first kicks. 
It's gone a bit wet here now, so had to start bringing her in, which she's loving.

Hope your girls are all well.


----------



## minmax (18 January 2017)

Mine are living out, bit muddy near the fence but not too bad.
They both definitely are looking in foal now. Even with nearly a month between their due dates. One due in mid April, one mid May. Looking forward to seeing what they produce. 
Cannot wait to see all the foal pics


----------



## Asha (20 February 2017)

we have hit the heights of day 297, and her udders have had a little change, some minor filling this morning. baby very active, and she has finally started to look in foal, as opposed to grass belly

How's everyone else's doing ?


----------



## crabbymare (20 February 2017)

It is getting close for a lot of us now and there will soon be alarm clocks going off at regular intervals every night until foals are safely born. my loan mare is getting wide and the last pictures I was sent of her laying down on a night in told me she was certainly in foal  she is not due until 23rd april so around 9 weeks to go depending on  the weather and when foal decides its ready to make an entrance. will be a change for me to be watching on the internet and someone else doing the sleepless nights and being there for her   apparantly she is next on the list for a mane tidy which will probably be this week so I expect I will get another picture of her when she is in for that (where she is kept they live out all year). the lovely lady snoozing in the winter sun


----------



## Asha (20 February 2017)

ooohh shes lovely, and is certainly bigger than my girl. I'm starting wonder if shes been covered by a Shetland !

Its nice that we've had a bit of sun, the girls do appreciate it


----------



## ihatework (20 February 2017)

I've had first foal cuddles of the year already - small stud where my yearling is had their first born 10 days ago. HUGE colt, very bold and forwards, having to be supplemented by extra replacement milk from bucket. I love foal time!


----------



## TheMule (20 February 2017)

ihatework said:



			I've had first foal cuddles of the year already - small stud where my yearling is had their first born 10 days ago. HUGE colt, very bold and forwards, having to be supplemented by extra replacement milk from bucket. I love foal time!
		
Click to expand...

I've still got nearly 4 months to wait. It's not fair!


----------



## crabbymare (20 February 2017)

Asha said:



			ooohh shes lovely, and is certainly bigger than my girl. I'm starting wonder if shes been covered by a Shetland !

Its nice that we've had a bit of sun, the girls do appreciate it
		
Click to expand...

I am sure your foal will come out the right size. the mare is probably hiding him/her and keeping you guessing  mine is in germany and I think she was appreciating the snow going. just uploaded the photos from when she had a night in and she looks huge  I hope she is not having an elephant


----------



## crabbymare (20 February 2017)

ihatework said:



			I've had first foal cuddles of the year already - small stud where my yearling is had their first born 10 days ago. HUGE colt, very bold and forwards, having to be supplemented by extra replacement milk from bucket. I love foal time!
		
Click to expand...

I hope I can have cuddles before he/she gets to big and loses the very early supercuteness. it always feels like the winter is finally going when foals start arriving


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 February 2017)

Asha said:



			ooohh shes lovely, and is certainly bigger than my girl. I'm starting wonder if shes been covered by a Shetland !

Its nice that we've had a bit of sun, the girls do appreciate it
		
Click to expand...

Fear not - the mare I'm waiting on foaling (expecting the arrival in about 4 weeks) hardly ever shows.  When we imported her from America in foal, she was due middle of March and at the end of January we were stood looking at her in the field and my OH began to have doubts as to whether she was in foal.  We'd bought her at public auction at the beginning of November and she was sold as certified in foal within 28 days of the sale, and then for the 5 weeks prior to flying into the UK she was kept by the transporter along with the other horses which were coming in together.  I had to remind him that if she'd slipped the foal during those 5 weeks, we'd have been notified, and since arriving with us she certainly hadn't.  She's not an overly big mare and she does have fair-sized foals, she just doesn't show as much as some mares do.

She's still rugged and in the herd at the moment, looking well condition wise.  She'll be coming up to the yard in the next fortnight to be stabled and monitored before baby hopefully arrives safe and sound.  Was actually thinking about it last night and how much I have everything secretly crossed for a colt, although a live foal is first and foremost what I'm after!


----------



## Asha (20 February 2017)

crabbymare said:



			I am sure your foal will come out the right size. the mare is probably hiding him/her and keeping you guessing  mine is in germany and I think she was appreciating the snow going. just uploaded the photos from when she had a night in and she looks huge  I hope she is not having an elephant 









Click to expand...




Crosshill Pacers said:



			Fear not - the mare I'm waiting on foaling (expecting the arrival in about 4 weeks) hardly ever shows.  When we imported her from America in foal, she was due middle of March and at the end of January we were stood looking at her in the field and my OH began to have doubts as to whether she was in foal.  We'd bought her at public auction at the beginning of November and she was sold as certified in foal within 28 days of the sale, and then for the 5 weeks prior to flying into the UK she was kept by the transporter along with the other horses which were coming in together.  I had to remind him that if she'd slipped the foal during those 5 weeks, we'd have been notified, and since arriving with us she certainly hadn't.  She's not an overly big mare and she does have fair-sized foals, she just doesn't show as much as some mares do.

She's still rugged and in the herd at the moment, looking well condition wise.  She'll be coming up to the yard in the next fortnight to be stabled and monitored before baby hopefully arrives safe and sound.  Was actually thinking about it last night and how much I have everything secretly crossed for a colt, although a live foal is first and foremost what I'm after!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Crabbymare & Crosshill P, I reckon the foal is hiding, the mare just doesn't seem to care, and plays / gallops /bucks around the field all the time, poor little might must have a headache ! She hasn't read the bit about taking it easy.

So, between us we have a mare due 4, 6 & 9 weeks. Exciting, we will get an overload of cute foal photos soon.

(I'm secretly hoping for a colt too.)


----------



## Equi (20 February 2017)

Mine is due April 19th or more. I'm going to be bringing her in from march first which is scary!


----------



## Magicmadge (22 February 2017)

Mine similar to yours equi first one 320 around 20th april. Second one was covered same time but may have came back in so expecting her early may onwards. Both maidens. One is in at night now has been all winter, she just stands at the gate and waits so I indulge her. The other one will come in from mid March . Just sorting a new camera system for my stables and got my milk test strips ready to go. They are quite big already !!!


----------



## Equi (22 February 2017)

Mine doesn't look pregnant at all. The only thing I've noticed is she seems to be dropping some weight around her neck and shoulders (in a good way!!)


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2017)

My 15.2 palomino Welsh D is due in July to a bay 17h  RID.  







Dad:

http://laighlandsirishdraughts.co.uk/Laighlands-Bonnie-Laddie-Class-2-RID-Stallion.php

And I specifically used him for his calm nature so was rather amused to see this 2 yr old by him out at her first party having a wee rest! 

https://www.facebook.com/stablesnew...827.1433390610222041/1926545347573229/?type=3


----------



## Asha (25 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My 15.2 palomino Welsh D is due in July to a bay 17h  RID.  







Dad:

http://laighlandsirishdraughts.co.uk/Laighlands-Bonnie-Laddie-Class-2-RID-Stallion.php

And I specifically used him for his calm nature so was rather amused to see this 2 yr old by him out at her first party having a wee rest! 

https://www.facebook.com/stablesnew...827.1433390610222041/1926545347573229/?type=3

Click to expand...

ooohh, now that's an exciting mix. I love ID's. What colour do you think you will get ?


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2017)

Asha said:



			ooohh, now that's an exciting mix. I love ID's. What colour do you think you will get ?
		
Click to expand...

He he I've ordered her to have a buckskin colt... palomino, buckskin or bay most likely then chestnut or smokey black I think.

She's a very talented and athletic mare and he moves like a dream so I'm quite excited about it. The stud thought they would have a cracking foal when they saw her moving


----------



## milliepops (25 February 2017)

I'm so excited for Peaches' foal, I'm living my breeding dream vicariously


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2017)

milliepops said:



			I'm so excited for Peaches' foal, I'm living my breeding dream vicariously 

Click to expand...

Ha! That's a lovely thing to say.   I'll send it to you to event in 5 years time. 

Actually my daughter will probably end up riding it - which is a scary thought!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (13 March 2017)

Thought I'd better update to avoid anyone wondering why I didn't at a later date - we're getting the vet out to confirm either tonight or tomorrow but I am 99% sure I'm right in my assertion that Rita is empty.

She was scanned prior to being collected from the stud last spring; monitored for condition all winter and looking well and as previously mentioned, is a 'hider' of her foals and doesn't show.  Brought her in last week to keep a close eye on her for the final 3/4 weeks, took the rug off and my heart sank.  There is nothing in there.  OH wasn't convinced I was right but I would put money on it.  Was pretty disappointed (massive understatement) but nothing we can do other than arrange to take her back for the free return service.  So Crosshill are expecting the grand total of ZERO foals this year.

Guess I'll just live vicariously through you guys this summer.  Excessive photographs welcomed!


----------



## Asha (13 March 2017)

Oh no CP, i will keep my fingers crossed that the foal is in hiding, and Rita is one of those lucky yummy mummies that never shows.

My girl is definitely showing now, although she hasn't read the 'how to behave when in foal handbook', you know the one where it says take it easy and save your energy. Still galloping, bucking broncing around the field.

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## Ddraig_wen (17 March 2017)

Beginning to think that my smaller section D mare is empty  , which is a pity as the sire will not be available this year.  She should be due end of next month but is looking about half what the other ladies are. Vet will be out to check but pretty sure it'll be barren mare classes for us this year


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 March 2017)

Don't think my mare is either. 

It's a bit different for me as mine run free out in the forest. None of the ones I wanted caught, was hoping for at least one.  Pepsi was the only hope, not likely now.


----------



## Equi (17 March 2017)

Keep faith  my mare is due end of april and some days she looks normal and some days she looks like shes about to give birth lol my other mare didnt show much either.


----------



## Magicmadge (18 March 2017)

Mine are at 290 and 270 now both maidens. Both bags have  dropped and one slight filling. Both in at night now and will be on cameras from the end if the month. &#55357;&#56878;


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 March 2017)

Are there any native breeders who can advise me if my Welsh D mare should be getting anything at the moment other than hay and a mineral lick. Foal due in July and she is outwintered and looking well but not fat. She will balloon as soon as the grass comes through so I'm not worried about her weight, I don't want her to be too fat (she was obese when I bought her but not fat when in work but I am not riding her now).  I'm experienced in breeding native cattle and sheep but not horses and wanted to check I wasn't missing anything important.


----------



## ihatework (21 March 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Are there any native breeders who can advise me if my Welsh D mare should be getting anything at the moment other than hay and a mineral lick. Foal due in July and she is outwintered and looking well but not fat. She will balloon as soon as the grass comes through so I'm not worried about her weight, I don't want her to be too fat (she was obese when I bought her but not fat when in work but I am not riding her now).  I'm experienced in breeding native cattle and sheep but not horses and wanted to check I wasn't missing anything important.
		
Click to expand...

No, don't feed her anything else


----------



## Equi (21 March 2017)

I feed a stud balancer to my heavier mare, only a small handful though for bringing her in.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 March 2017)

My two native chubsters had spillers grown and win balancer in the last 3 months and foals had it up to about 18 months


----------



## cyberhorse (23 March 2017)

We have a 5yr old Warmblood mare (maiden) due end of May/beginning of June. She is currently out durng the day and in at night. Definitely now starting to expand! Balancer wise she is on Saracen Stamm 30.


----------



## Asha (24 March 2017)

My girl, young warmblood is on Baileys stud balancer. Shes in good condition too.

Really looks in foal now, her bag is changing and filling nicely, her back end is slackening off too. However we are still a bit off at approx. 327 days.
She has finally slowed down , and no longer bucks and gallops like a loon.


----------



## Asha (24 March 2017)

cyberhorse said:



			We have a 5yr old Warmblood mare (maiden) due end of May/beginning of June. She is currently out durng the day and in at night. Definitely now starting to expand! Balancer wise she is on Saracen Stamm 30.
		
Click to expand...

Exciting ! Are you breeding for a specific discipline ?


----------



## Equi (24 March 2017)

Mines slowed off a bit. Original due date was around April 16th based on last full season covering but she then covered just the once in June (so either just had some nookie as she's a total slut or stallion only covered her once on her totally optimal day and bish bash bosh...) so could be may. 

She dropped a bit in the tummy but has tightened up again and is getting wider now, heat in udder but only very minimal swelling and very slight swell at the back. First time I've foaled her  so I don't know her pattern! My other mare had a bag for about two months before lol


----------



## cyberhorse (24 March 2017)

Breeding predominantly for showjumping. However my mare has nice paces and useful stallions in her lines who have bred both SJ and Dressage. Her dam has competed in dressage but mainly used as a broodmare and  her sire is Baltic VDL. She has been put to a local BSJA silver elite stallion I know very well and who is related to my current old SJ horse. No guarantee of a jumping prospect but should be a nice type.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 March 2017)

My maiden Welsh D who is in foal to Laighlands Bonnie Laddie RID.  

http://laighlandsirishdraughts.co.uk/Laighlands-Bonnie-Laddie-Class-2-RID-Stallion.php

Due in July.


----------



## Asha (31 March 2017)

Well, we are getting closer, but not close enough ! Shes due next week. Her back end has dropped away, but her bag isn't filling as much


----------



## Equi (31 March 2017)

Mines same. Back end is getting softer there is a slight swell in the udder and very big belly


----------



## Asha (31 March 2017)

equi said:



			Mines same. Back end is getting softer there is a slight swell in the udder and very big belly 

Click to expand...

its getting exciting !


----------



## crabbymare (31 March 2017)

lets hope they show they are going to foal by the human textbook and not use the broodmares secret rules that they pass on between themselves   my foal is not due for another 3 weeks but I have been told the mare is starting to get a bit of milk already and last pictures I had of her she had an absolutely huge belly.


----------



## Magicmadge (2 April 2017)

Well I think mine, both maidens are going to go early first one approx 300 days , bag is not going down during day

Next one is either 280 or 300 again not going down after turnout. I think she is more like 300. Starting to soften behind too


----------



## Magicmadge (3 April 2017)

This is approx 300/305 maiden mare do you think I'm in for an early foal ?

Next one also maiden either 280 + or 300 + I'm thinking both due same time !


----------



## Asha (3 April 2017)

oohhh, how hairy is the second mare ! lol.

The first one certainly has more development than my mare who is due on Thursday. Shes still some way to go.

Do shetlands/minis foal earlier than standard horses as a norm ?


----------



## Magicmadge (3 April 2017)

Shetlands are on the whole same as any other. Miniature horses can go earlier 300 onwards. My mare last year went 326 and in 2013 340. These two are maidens so no clue. I will be milk testing when I think she's close.


----------



## Equi (3 April 2017)

My mare foaled at 315 last year so I'm assuming she'll go similar his year. 

My mare I'm waiting on now I haven't bred before so I don't know if she will go over or what. She's "due" on the 16th but that's looking doubtful.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (4 April 2017)

First foalie arrived early this morning   Foryd Super Girl (by Foryd Flying Express) x Sharmon Rivaldo (by Tymor Pele)

318 days


----------



## Asha (4 April 2017)

Ddraig_wen said:



			First foalie arrived early this morning   Foryd Super Girl (by Foryd Flying Express) x Sharmon Rivaldo (by Tymor Pele)

318 days
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations, is all ok as this seems early ? Was your other mare empty , or was she just hiding it well ?

The HHO law states that you have to post foal pics ......


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 April 2017)

Absolutely disgraceful!!!  WHERE ARE THE PICS?!!?!?!?

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (5 April 2017)

Asha said:



			Congratulations, is all ok as this seems early ? Was your other mare empty , or was she just hiding it well ?

The HHO law states that you have to post foal pics ......
		
Click to expand...


All good  . Mum and baby doing fine, he's huge though. Not sure about Gwen yet but she's been known to hide a foal up high before.



Peregrine Falcon said:



			Absolutely disgraceful!!!  WHERE ARE THE PICS?!!?!?!?

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing pics.
		
Click to expand...


Photos will be up later once I remember my photobucket password


----------



## Ddraig_wen (6 April 2017)




----------



## ester (6 April 2017)

TFFT 

I kept checking this thread and started to think we would never get any pics/hho foals!

Fabulous!


----------



## Mariposa (6 April 2017)

Oh My GOD she is so gorgeous!!!  That fluffy nose! Eek!


----------



## Rollin (6 April 2017)

What a cutie.  Congratulations making me broody again for another foal.


----------



## cyberhorse (6 April 2017)

Fabulous photos and lovely to see a healthy mare and 2017 foal on the ground!


----------



## Equi (6 April 2017)

Oooooooh look!!!! Lovely  congrats!!


----------



## Asha (6 April 2017)

oh my word, shes utterly gorgeous. Congratulations


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 April 2017)

Aw smooooooch!


----------



## Equi (7 April 2017)

Wide load!


----------



## Asha (7 April 2017)

equi said:



			Wide load!






Click to expand...

snap !


----------



## Asha (11 April 2017)

still no foal for us yet.

After seeing YCBMs Barncam post I went out and bought some CCTV, so can now monitor her from pretty much anywhere. Saturday, I honestly thought she was in labour, we had rolling, pawing kicking you name it. Then all of sudden she lay down and went to sleep. Perhaps baby was getting into position.
The mucas plug looks as though its been coming away, with a bit of reddish brown discharge. Her vulva is relaxed and bright red, however her bag just hasn't developed much. Shes also been eating for Britain. 
She didn't sleep much last night, paced a lot and looked very uncomfy and this morning her bag was definitely bigger, with a little bit of wax, we are gradually getting closer. I'm putting money on her foaling on Friday.


----------



## Magicmadge (11 April 2017)

My two coming along nicely both on cam too. I'm betting on next week for one and the week after got the second. One looks more ready body shape wise but the other had slightly more bag. No sign of milk / fluid in either yet .


----------



## Rollin (12 April 2017)

TexasCBS has the first Shagya XCB in North America - I hope she will post later, photos of her colt Griffin.  He has adorable CB ears and the prettiest face.


----------



## tristar (14 April 2017)

rollin what the idea behind the cb x shagya, ie what qualites are you adding by this cross? to the outcome.


----------



## Equi (14 April 2017)

I have boobs that seem to stay up now. She's over 300 days and her earliest due date based on 330days for minis was 16th April now revised to may 8th as I doubt she's st 328 days now!


----------



## crabbymare (14 April 2017)

equi said:



			I have boobs that seem to stay up now. She's over 300 days and her earliest due date based on 330days for minis was 16th April now revised to may 8th as I doubt she's st 328 days now!
		
Click to expand...

until she innocently bags up and gets colostrum 2 hours before foaling sunday night so you get a nice suprise monday   apparantly mine is bagging up and looking like she will go to her due date in a couple of weeks


----------



## Equi (14 April 2017)

crabbymare said:



			until she innocently bags up and gets colostrum 2 hours before foaling sunday night so you get a nice suprise monday   apparantly mine is bagging up and looking like she will go to her due date in a couple of weeks 

Click to expand...

I know &#128514;&#128514; she may hold off til Monday night I'm working Sunday one lol


----------



## Asha (16 April 2017)

It's a boy ! A lovely big bay colt, born last night about 9.45. Took him about 2 hours to stand but as soon as he did he also mastered the art of trotting and bucking. Watched it all on cctv, and managed to record it too. It was a very quick straight forward birth.

All good until he tried to suckle, it frightened mum, and she tried to kick him, cue me panicked, so range vet and ran straight into the stable.vet only lives around the corner , but by the time he arrived I had managed to calm her down , and reassure her. So she let him do it. Then vet helped him suckle from other side. I stayed up for a few hours watching and once she got the hand of it all settled down.  This morning all seems good, but I will be closely monitoring .

Here is the feisty little fella &#55357;&#56845;

https://youtu.be/t1tvdX7YDKY


----------



## TheMule (16 April 2017)

Asha said:



			It's a boy ! A lovely big bay colt, born last night about 9.45. Took him about 2 hours to stand but as soon as he did he also mastered the art of trotting and bucking. Watched it all on cctv, and managed to record it too. It was a very quick straight forward birth.

All good until he tried to suckle, it frightened mum, and she tried to kick him, cue me panicked, so range vet and ran straight into the stable.vet only lives around the corner , but by the time he arrived I had managed to calm her down , and reassure her. So she let him do it. Then vet helped him suckle from other side. I stayed up for a few hours watching and once she got the hand of it all settled down.  This morning all seems good, but I will be closely monitoring .

Here is the feisty little fella &#55357;&#56845;

https://youtu.be/t1tvdX7YDKY

Click to expand...

Gorgeous little thing and looks like Mum will be a very good mother


----------



## Magicmadge (16 April 2017)

Ah he's lovely congratulations pleased all went well!! Mine has reached the safe 320 bag has stalled a bit been the same for several days&#9785;&#65039; My other mare is catching up so don't think she is three weeks behind so expecting both at approx same time .


----------



## crabbymare (16 April 2017)

congratulations  mine has a due date of next weekend and I am told that mum is bagging up nicely so I will be on cctv watch part of the time and if she foals when I am not online I will have a phone call so I can see it. I must admit its odd in a nice way to have someone else doing the work though. tell your mare well done for foaling when there is a bank holiday that you can use to sit and gaze at him as he eats sleeps and poos


----------



## Asha (16 April 2017)

TheMule said:



			Gorgeous little thing and looks like Mum will be a very good mother 

Click to expand...

Thanks TheMule, she's now enjoying feeding him which is such a relief. She's very affectionate with him now




Magicmadge said:



			Ah he's lovely congratulations pleased all went well!! Mine has reached the safe 320 bag has stalled a bit been the same for several days&#9785;&#65039; My other mare is catching up so don't think she is three weeks behind so expecting both at approx same time .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, two at the same time sounds exciting and exhausting. Hope all goes well for you, can't wait to see your pics x


crabbymare said:



			congratulations  mine has a due date of next weekend and I am told that mum is bagging up nicely so I will be on cctv watch part of the time and if she foals when I am not online I will have a phone call so I can see it. I must admit its odd in a nice way to have someone else doing the work though. tell your mare well done for foaling when there is a bank holiday that you can use to sit and gaze at him as he eats sleeps and poos 

Click to expand...

I like the sound of someone else doing it, that's definitely a sensible thing to do, all the fun and less stress sounds fab. His mum is very clever, I told her I had booked this week off work, so she's clearly waited for that.  Good luck with your girl and don't forget the updates &#128525; Xx


----------



## Equi (16 April 2017)

Congrats asha! He is adorable  well done mum!!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 April 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous Asha, he's so spirited already. I bet he's going to be fantastic &#128516;


----------



## Asha (16 April 2017)

equi said:



			Congrats asha! He is adorable  well done mum!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Equi x


LadyGascoyne said:



			Absolutely gorgeous Asha, he's so spirited already. I bet he's going to be fantastic &#55357;&#56836;
		
Click to expand...

 spirited is the a superb way of describing him, he actually tried to wriggle his way out once his head was out, it was amazing to see.  He's so funny , he does a lap of honour every time he has a suckle !


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 April 2017)

Congratulations.  One of mine, a maiden, was a little apprehensive about the foal suckling at first.  Instinct soon kicked in.  Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Asha (16 April 2017)

A little update, so far so good. They have had a little time out in the field, both happy. Hes a real little character, quite bold and friendly. 

He gets his vet check in the morning.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (16 April 2017)

Asha said:



			spirited is the a superb way of describing him, he actually tried to wriggle his way out once his head was out, it was amazing to see.  He's so funny , he does a lap of honour every time he has a suckle !
		
Click to expand...

Amazing to see such character so early on. Poor mum is going to be exhausted!


----------



## cyberhorse (18 April 2017)

Beautiful foal (and mum)! They look nicely settled with each other.


----------



## Equi (18 April 2017)




----------



## Asha (19 April 2017)

Just one more photo as hes starting to unfold now

hes had the vet check, and his blood tested. Only because she was dripping milk for a few days, but all good. Our vet is pleased with him, so hopefully ow we can sit back and enjoy some foal watching.

Equi - your mare is a bundle of cuteness, cant wait to see her foal

good luck everyone x


----------



## Asha (19 April 2017)

cyberhorse said:



			Beautiful foal (and mum)! They look nicely settled with each other.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you cyberhorse .


----------



## ihatework (19 April 2017)

He's gorgeous Asha!
What is his breeding and do you have a name yet?


----------



## Asha (19 April 2017)

ihatework said:



			He's gorgeous Asha!
What is his breeding and do you have a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ! He is Ramiro B x Don VHP x Londontimes. He's called Frank. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## crabbymare (19 April 2017)

he really is unfolding nicely. he certainly has a look at me attitude you must be delighted with hime


----------



## ester (19 April 2017)

Asha said:



			Thank you ! He is Ramiro B x Don VHP x Londontimes. He's called Frank. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

An excellent name choice


----------



## Equi (30 April 2017)

My mares bagging up but still a ways to go. This time with my other mare she had fluid available but this mare has nothing.


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2017)

Nor my foal.  A colt born in Texas by my Shagya stallion Under Milkwood out of a friends Cleveland Bay mare.  Conceived after one cycle of AI and pictured at about 14 days.  He is called Griffin.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (30 April 2017)

My word, Rollin, he's a corker! Oodles of scope!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2017)

And squueeeezzzzzzze!  He's gorgeous.


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2017)

Thank you both I will tell her.  She was asked if he was for sale before he was a week old.


----------



## Magicmadge (30 April 2017)

He's stunning !!! My mare is 332 maiden been bagging up since 280 so thought I was in for an early foal decent bag for last two weeks but just not filling fully can't get anything to test. She's a small standard shet. Tail has little resistance and she has jelly tail head but no fluid/milk to be expressed. I'm keeping a close eye though. &#55357;&#56876;Second maiden mare now approx 315 small bag but looks very close body shape wise.


----------



## Asha (1 May 2017)

Oohhhh Rollin he is stunning. Congratulations , love the name too


----------



## Rollin (1 May 2017)

This project was a long time being planned.  It was a big risk for us as it cost a lot of money to collect for EU and USA.  Longer time in the stallion centre and more tests.  Risk for my friend too as although the contract was nfnf she would still have incurred vet bills for AI.  She was delighted that the mare conceived first cycle, although we did guarantee 40% post thaw motility.  She has had loads of likes on her FB page.  He is a keeper as she is a Whip with a local hunt and her mare is already a performance horse.  Everyone was happy in the end.


----------



## texascbs (2 May 2017)

Hi Rollin
I have no idea how to post photos on this site.   Go ahead and post photos of Griffin as you wish





Rollin said:



			TexasCBS has the first Shagya XCB in North America - I hope she will post later, photos of her colt Griffin.  He has adorable CB ears and the prettiest face.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## texascbs (2 May 2017)

Oh you did it.   He is a cutie.  thanks  Gabrielle


----------



## Rollin (3 May 2017)

I did not want to steal your thunder Gabrielle but I am as thrilled as you are.

You need to load onto photo bucket to put photos on this forum.  Make sure when you load you only use the figs/text between the two URL.


----------



## _GG_ (3 May 2017)

Rollin, your colt is an absolute stunner. What a super boy!

Hello all. So, we lost our little Dolly after the New Year and Paulo needed a mini companion, so Jakki came just under 3 months ago. 
We knew there was a chance she'd be in foal, but it was obvious when the lorry door opened. She should foal within the next five weeks according to when she ran with the stallion, but I thought I'd pop a few pictures up and see if anyone wants to take a guess as to what we'll get and when. She's bagged up more today, but still not fully by any stretch. She's had a number of foals in the past. Her entire back end is like jelly but her vulva is only very slightly swollen and elongated...most wouldn't notice but I've been keeping tabs on it. 

Personally, I think she's got another week to ten days to go, but...the way her muscles have all relaxed, she could easily surprise us. She's owned by the yard owners, but they live far away so she's my adopted little girl bless her. She was quite withdrawn when she came and I'm still working hard to sort her skin and coat out, but she's decided that me and Dan are the best thing ever and has become super clingy bless her. 

She is 33" and a red dun I believe. She's passported as chestnut, but she has a defined dorsal stripe and red points (anyone feel free to wade in on that for me). She's in foal to a 29.5" smokey cream dun, so whether she's chestnut or red dun, we're likely to have a very nicely coloured foal. 

























And one from a few weeks ago so you can see her face


----------



## Magicmadge (3 May 2017)

She's lovely &#55357;&#56833; I have two due one on 337 the other  approx  320 your girl looks in between mine bag wise but mine are both maidens so is difficult to compare . Equi might be on later she may be able to help colour wise. I will post some bag pics in a bit .


----------



## _GG_ (3 May 2017)

Magicmadge said:



			She's lovely &#65533;&#65533; I have two due one on 337 the other  approx  320 your girl looks in between mine bag wise but mine are both maidens so is difficult to compare . Equi might be on later she may be able to help colour wise. I will post some bag pics in a bit .
		
Click to expand...

Equi is following Jakki's journey on facebook too 

Yes, Jakki's had a few but not for the past three years. Just keeping an eye without being annoying, lol. Good luck with yours x


----------



## Magicmadge (3 May 2017)

This is my first one due taken today 337

And poppy at 315 taken on Monday its bigger today.

3




15


----------



## _GG_ (3 May 2017)

Magicmadge said:









This is my first one due taken today 337

And poppy at 315 taken on Monday its bigger today.

3




15
		
Click to expand...

Bless them. X


----------



## Ddraig_wen (3 May 2017)

Well it turned out she was just hiding her well. Lovely little filly arrived, a nice little surprise. Foryd Gweneira X Sharmon Rivaldo






Fg


----------



## _GG_ (3 May 2017)

Ddraig_wen said:



			Well it turned out she was just hiding her well. Lovely little filly arrived, a nice little surprise. Foryd Gweneira X Sharmon Rivaldo






Fg






Click to expand...

Oh goodness. Beautiful mum and foal. Congratulations xx


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

Ddraig_wen said:



			Well it turned out she was just hiding her well. Lovely little filly arrived, a nice little surprise. Foryd Gweneira X Sharmon Rivaldo






Fg






Click to expand...

What a wonderful surprise! She's just lovely!


----------



## Equi (4 May 2017)

Oh look!! That first photo is like a photo on a postcard or something. Just stunning.


----------



## Asha (4 May 2017)

That's fabulous news. Congratulations, what a gorgeous foal . Mum looks a better too


----------



## sallyf (4 May 2017)

3 for me so far
Colt by Diarado X Tout Fleur who is a sister to some good eventers





[/URL][/IMG]
Filly by Diarado x Tout Royale who is one of our eventing horses





[/URL][/IMG]
And the latest one to arrive is a filly by Check in x Tout Ani (already dam of good young eventers)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2017)

JJS said:



			What a wonderful surprise! She's just lovely! 

Click to expand...

Congratulations mum and baby are gorgeous.


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2017)

Just back on the forum after a weekend in competition.  Sally F three super foals, congratulations.


----------



## Magicmadge (7 May 2017)

Born yesterday 5.20pm midi colt he's is just adorable. Dad is a piebald mum black, I was surprised by his colour anyone know if he's likely to go darker/ piebald.


----------



## Rollin (7 May 2017)

Oh He is scrummy.  Want one.


----------



## Asha (7 May 2017)

Oh my word he is scrummy. Congratulations magicmadge. Do you have s name for him ? 

Gorgeous foals Sallyf , you must be very proud x


----------



## Magicmadge (7 May 2017)

His name is Humphrey &#128516;


----------



## sallyf (7 May 2017)

Magicmadge said:



			His name is Humphrey &#55357;&#56836;
		
Click to expand...

That Is so cute


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2017)

Aw, Humphrey is delicious!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (8 May 2017)

What a wee cutie!! What's his breeding? I'm intrigued by the light eyelashes. The first pic leads me to think bay and white, but you probably won't be sure until he de-fluffs. I had a bay and white filly de-fluff to blue roan and white (Mum was cream dun and dad was registered as piebald but in fact was a roan when you looked closely). Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## _GG_ (8 May 2017)

Magicmadge said:



			Born yesterday 5.20pm midi colt he's is just adorable. Dad is a piebald mum black, I was surprised by his colour anyone know if he's likely to go darker/ piebald. 















Click to expand...

Ah, he is just gorgeous xxx


----------



## shanti (9 May 2017)

Serious foal envy happening here! Humphrey looks so cute, I would be tempted to take him home and cuddle him all night


----------



## Asha (9 May 2017)

Magicmadge said:



			His name is Humphrey &#55357;&#56836;
		
Click to expand...

Love the name , it really suits him &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Equi (9 May 2017)

I have fluid for the first day!


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

equi said:



			I have fluid for the first day! 








Click to expand...

That's exactly what Mary has at the moment, Equi! You were right when you said we'd be foal watching together!


----------



## Equi (9 May 2017)

JJS said:



			That's exactly what Mary has at the moment, Equi! You were right when you said we'd be foal watching together!
		
Click to expand...

Eeeek! It's testing at 8 on PH scale and is salty (yup I'm a taster....)


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

equi said:



			Eeeek! It's testing at 8 on PH scale and is salty (yup I'm a taster....)
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm a taster too! Still not much of anything to taste in Mary's though.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 May 2017)

Ooh yuck at you pair.  I loathe cows milk so whilst I am not squeamish I would draw the line at tasting my mares milk!!!


----------



## Equi (10 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Ooh yuck at you pair.  I loathe cows milk so whilst I am not squeamish I would draw the line at tasting my mares milk!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a very good way to determine if the colostrum has come so you can get some for the freezer lol must think ahead in these situations!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 May 2017)

Oh yes, totally understand.  But the days of being forced to drink warm creamy topped full fat milk at infant school has left me scarred!!!


----------



## Equi (11 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Oh yes, totally understand.  But the days of being forced to drink warm creamy topped full fat milk at infant school has left me scarred!!! 

Click to expand...

Hahahha that was always my fave time in school.


----------



## Asha (11 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Oh yes, totally understand.  But the days of being forced to drink warm creamy topped full fat milk at infant school has left me scarred!!! 

Click to expand...

I'm so with you on that. I remember that vile taste like it was yesterday, they always left the milk next to the radiators.  We had to drink it, yuk.


----------



## _GG_ (11 May 2017)

Lots of big changes with Jakki. She's withdrawn to the stable and only coming out the front courtyard to eat. Bag very nearly full and huge change in just two days. I took a little milk at lunch and it's half pale amber and half milky white but sweet tasting. Nipples still pointing in but not sure I can take much notice of that. Every other mare I've ever known has had outward facing nipples way before having a bag this full. Her milk is full right down her belly, udders very tight and warm. Slightly darker inside vulva. 

Come on Jakki...over the weekend please.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (11 May 2017)

Oo looks promising GG


----------



## Asha (11 May 2017)

Exciting GG, not long to go !


----------



## _GG_ (11 May 2017)

Asha said:



			Exciting GG, not long to go !
		
Click to expand...

Last pic was at lunch. At 4 there was a little wax, at 8, more wax and at 10:30...this. opaque milk from both sides! So exciting. Just getting changed and getting my phone charger and I'm going down for the night. Xx


----------



## LadyGascoyne (11 May 2017)

So exciting! &#128516;


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 May 2017)

Looking forward to foal pics GG!!


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

Still born at midnight...over in seconds. I'm going to do a foster thread so please share far and wide. 

33inch Mini shetland, great mum, full of colostrum and available to take a foal. Gloucester. Call 07528340179.

Thank you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 May 2017)

Oh ****.  I am so sorry.  

I hope your mare isn't stressing too much and that she is able to help another in need. X  ((HUGS))


----------



## LadyGascoyne (12 May 2017)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry GG. Thinking of you all. 

Hope mare can offer some comfort to a lonely orphan.


----------



## Equi (12 May 2017)

Im so sorry to hear this, you know i am. I hope you can find a foster quick. At the moment, i would milk out as much as you can get into a bottle..that colostrum could help save any new foal who looses a mum and shes not likley to have any of worth after 12hrs or so. 

We will talk later, stay strong love.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

Thanks. She's nickering and nuzzling it. I've taken the bag and afterbirth away. All intact but very dark red. Too dark so it's in a bucket for the vet to assess in the morning but Jakki is fine in terms of health. It all cleansed but vet coming first thing to check her over as she literally stood up, open vulva, no bag showing, turned around and lay back down. When she lay down, I saw something by her head on the straw. Dead foal in sack and afterbirth all out together. Quite small foal but not overly so and not early. 

Devastated and so is Jakki bless her. Hope we can help another foal. I don't think she'll have any issues accepting one.


----------



## Equi (12 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			Thanks. She's nickering and nuzzling it. I've taken the bag and afterbirth away. All intact but very dark red. Too dark so it's in a bucket for the vet to assess in the morning but Jakki is fine in terms of health. It all cleansed but vet coming first thing to check her over as she literally stood up, open vulva, no bag showing, turned around and lay back down. When she lay down, I saw something by her head on the straw. Dead foal in sack and afterbirth all out together. Quite small foal but not overly so and not early. 

Devastated and so is Jakki bless her. Hope we can help another foal. I don't think she'll have any issues accepting one.
		
Click to expand...

It really sounds like it happened prepartum, so you at least know there is nothing you could have done. Jakki will be okay, and so will you in time. If a foster foal comes up i hope you can introduce them well. Just b sure to get that colostrum out now, its most potent right now, but you know this too.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

equi said:



			It really sounds like it happened prepartum, so you at least know there is nothing you could have done. Jakki will be okay, and so will you in time. If a foster foal comes up i hope you can introduce them well. Just b sure to get that colostrum out now, its most potent right now, but you know this too.
		
Click to expand...

Going back down to do it now. Just wanted to sterilise some jars. Thank you. Yes, definitely prepartum...that's the importance of being there for the birth. Might mean little sleep for weeks on end, but at least I do know I couldn't have done more. Even tried to resuscitate just in case. Jakki was nuzzling my face and licking me while I did it.


----------



## Equi (12 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			Going back down to do it now. Just wanted to sterilise some jars. Thank you. Yes, definitely prepartum...that's the importance of being there for the birth. Might mean little sleep for weeks on end, but at least I do know I couldn't have done more. Even tried to resuscitate just in case. Jakki was nuzzling my face and licking me while I did it. 

Click to expand...

Exactly. You did everything right. Its just one of natures cruel realities with horses. Much love xx


----------



## Asha (12 May 2017)

equi said:



			Exactly. You did everything right. Its just one of natures cruel realities with horses. Much love xx
		
Click to expand...

GG I'm so sorry to hear this. How devastating for you and the mare. Totally agree with Equi. I hope your mare recovers quickly and can help another foal xxx


----------



## Magicmadge (12 May 2017)

I'm so very sorry to read this hope jakki can help another.x


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

Thanks guys...plenty of milk, including first colostrum in the freezer and I'll keep going milking her as long as I can to keep her going for a foster foal.


----------



## Rollin (12 May 2017)

Sorry only just logged on.  I am heartbroken for you GG.  I hope you find a foal to foster.  We lost a foal a few years ago and the mare grieved for her baby.  What a sad story.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (12 May 2017)

So, so sorry to hear of your loss. There was nothing you could do. Stillbirths are sadly one of these things that happen once in a while. Was your baby quite small? I'm wondering if it might have been a twin. I've had a Shetland mare have a stillbirth, and it turned out the twin was reabsorbed but the remaining twin went full-term, sadly to be stillborn. 

I hope you find a foster foal that can do with a loving mum. This is so sad!


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)

Colt born at 10:30pm last night. Meet Louie!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (14 May 2017)

Congrats!!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 May 2017)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats &#128516;


----------



## SpringArising (14 May 2017)

So gorgeous Equi!


----------



## Asha (14 May 2017)

seriously cute equi, congratulations


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)




----------



## Nici (14 May 2017)

Congratulations, Equi! That's a very sweet little colt.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2017)

Congratulations, love the name.


----------



## crabbymare (16 May 2017)

congratulations  to  those with foals and a hug to gg on losing hers. mine was  born on on 26th and is a bay filly with a white blaze. the person she is kept with has no Internet at the moment but will be getting pictures online soon. I was lucky that it crashed after she was born so saw her on the cameras being born and standing up. already had people interested in her so  very happy with her. It would be nice if she stayed in germany for the mares owner but there are lovely people interested from elsewhere  as well so I will have to see what happens. for the warm blood people she is lissaro florencio prince thatch


----------



## ihatework (16 May 2017)

crabbymare said:



			congratulations  to  those with foals and a hug to gg on losing hers. mine was  born on on 26th and is a bay filly with a white blaze. the person she is kept with has no Internet at the moment but will be getting pictures online soon. I was lucky that it crashed after she was born so saw her on the cameras being born and standing up. already had people interested in her so  very happy with her. It would be nice if she stayed in germany for the mares owner but there are lovely people interested from elsewhere  as well so I will have to see what happens. for the warm blood people she is lissaro florencio prince thatch
		
Click to expand...

Nice, is she with LH by any chance?


----------



## _GG_ (16 May 2017)

crabbymare said:



			congratulations  to  those with foals and a hug to gg on losing hers. mine was  born on on 26th and is a bay filly with a white blaze. the person she is kept with has no Internet at the moment but will be getting pictures online soon. I was lucky that it crashed after she was born so saw her on the cameras being born and standing up. already had people interested in her so  very happy with her. It would be nice if she stayed in germany for the mares owner but there are lovely people interested from elsewhere  as well so I will have to see what happens. for the warm blood people she is lissaro florencio prince thatch
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow...congratulations.

Max, the little Exmoor orphan is taking up all of my time now and it is a huge help...although was on constipation watch until 5am. 

The herd horses love smelling him on my clothes bless them.

Jakki is doing really well. Have vet coming Friday to give her and Max the once over as she's got a hernia and Max is younger than we were told and I just want to be sure he's not in need of plasma or anything. I don't think he is, but want my mind put at rest. X


----------



## crabbymare (16 May 2017)

ihatework said:



			Nice, is she with LH by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

thank you and yes. do you know the mare I am using then 



_GG_ said:



			Oh wow...congratulations.

Max, the little Exmoor orphan is taking up all of my time now and it is a huge help...although was on constipation watch until 5am. 

The herd horses love smelling him on my clothes bless them.

Jakki is doing really well. Have vet coming Friday to give her and Max the once over as she's got a hernia and Max is younger than we were told and I just want to be sure he's not in need of plasma or anything. I don't think he is, but want my mind put at rest. X








Click to expand...

he looks really sweet. the problem with foals is the amount of time that disappears when you are around them


----------



## Equi (16 May 2017)

Just more louie looking adorable. ill stop now lol he had his vet check up today and he was deemed very healthy. Vet loved him so much she has said she must be personally requested for the next one due (in july)


----------



## cyberhorse (18 May 2017)

We have a foal on the ground! Although she is a maiden mare she did not keep us waiting and foaled the evening of day 320. Completely straightforward and a lovely confident chestnut colt. IgG test has come back fine this morning, so she's done a super job with nursing.  She's very attentive and proud of him but will let us in the stable with him fine. Don't think she'd have much choice as he is very bold and bounds straight up to me when he hears my voice (suspect he has recognised me as the mad woman he's heard wittering on to my mare). He just has quite a bit of laxity in his hind legs which is very slowly improving so they are in for now and on a thick shavings bed to try to get his footing the right compromise. Crossing our fingers that they come up without any intervention over the next 48hrs. Photos to follow when I get a better internet connection...


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

I'm an avid follower of these threads every year, and this time I can actually join in! 

Welsh D x Gypsy Cob filly born at 1.53am on May 19th.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (22 May 2017)

Gorgeous! I love her whiskers!!! She has a nice, big eye and sweet face. Congrats!! Who is dad?


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Gorgeous! I love her whiskers!!! She has a nice, big eye and sweet face. Congrats!! Who is dad?
		
Click to expand...

She was a BOGOF, but dad is known so thankfully she can be properly registered. He's Tresorya Llyw Sulien.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (22 May 2017)

He's palomino! How lovely! I wonder if your filly will stay bay when she de-fluffs! I'm so glad you can get her registered. She's a real sweetie!


----------



## cyberhorse (25 May 2017)

Finally got time and wifi to post the all important photo (sorry for the delay...). This was him on the first morning. He's now a week old and doing well! Bit of a shock he was Chestnut both parents bay and must have the gene, worked out he is a throwback to Jus de Pomme on (Baltic's side) / Rantzau (Cor de la Byere's sire).







Haute Quaprice (Baltic VDL) x Temple Croesus (Caletto I)


----------



## cyberhorse (25 May 2017)

@JJS Beautiful markings and loving the little fluffy muzzle ;-) Congrats!


----------



## Asha (25 May 2017)

cyberhorse said:



			Finally got time and wifi to post the all important photo (sorry for the delay...). This was him on the first morning. He's now a week old and doing well! Bit of a shock he was Chestnut both parents bay and must have the gene, worked out he is a throwback to Jus de Pomme on (Baltic's side) / Rantzau (Cor de la Byere's sire).







Haute Quaprice (Baltic VDL) x Temple Croesus (Caletto I)
		
Click to expand...

Hes lovely, I'm a sucker for chestnuts. Congratulations


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (25 May 2017)

Congratulations! A lovely, lovely boy! Yes, I bet the colour was a bit of a surprise. My elderly RP stallion's sire was dark bay and his dam almost black. He's a bright copper chestnut. Go figure. Anyhoo, he's utterly lovely, and I look forward to seeing more pics as he grows. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (25 May 2017)

Gorgeous &#128516;


----------



## PorkChop (26 May 2017)

Loving the foal pics


----------



## cyberhorse (31 May 2017)

He's now bouncing about and a pushy little monster giving mum a hard job. He has taken to using all his weight on her shoulder to push her out of her feed bucket so he gets to see what's in it. Surprised she's been so placid with him about it. She'll have to toughen up a bit or he'll soon be running riot ;-P But as you can see he can be very sweet when he wants to be...


----------



## PorkChop (1 June 2017)

Cyberhorse, he is gorgeous


----------



## Equi (1 June 2017)

Hes simply divine!!!!!

I struggle to get a photo of my little monster. Hes got no interest in feed or hay yet though. He will graze a little though.


----------



## Equi (8 June 2017)

Last mare of the year bagged up, waxing and milk sweet. Be shocked if she doesn't go tonight! Dad on standby as I'm working  but have my Cctv on. Fingers crossed for a healthy foal!


----------



## cyberhorse (8 June 2017)

Good luck equi ;-)


----------



## Equi (9 June 2017)

Still waiting! Hopefully tonight. 

Colt is a month old now though and a cheeky ****** lol


----------



## IrishExpat (9 June 2017)

Such a cutie pie!

I am hoping to breed my mare for the first time next year so following this thread with real interest and not only for the totally 100% adorable little'uns


----------



## Asha (9 June 2017)

He's just delicious. Those eyes !!


----------



## Rollin (10 June 2017)

Only just looked in again.  Lovely babies.


----------



## Magicmadge (10 June 2017)

My Shetland mare now 350 + not quite full bag and still no milk. I've been on Foal watch for 4 weeks !!!! Uncomfortable, loads of poo, jelly bottom but just not fully bagging!!! 






Hope in next few days( I said that three weeks ago)!!!!!


----------



## Magicmadge (10 June 2017)

Here's Humphrey 5 weeks old today. He's going very dark round eyes and muzzle, don't think he will go pie like dad ( mums black ) I think he will end up brown/ white. He's a real boy bold and naughty but loves human company . We just love him!!!!!


----------



## Magicmadge (14 June 2017)

Filly 2.15 this morning red bag !!!! Pics later


----------



## Equi (14 June 2017)

Eeeeek hope it all went okay


----------



## cyberhorse (15 June 2017)

Sounds like it was a good job you were about to spot that one Magicmadge! Hopefully mare and foal non the worse for a hastened delivery...

Starting to think my little maiden mare let me off the hook foaling at day 320! Some of you guys must be getting exhausted on foal watch...


----------



## Magicmadge (15 June 2017)

Yes a very traumatic evening red bag but I stayed calm while daughter rang vet they were 20 mins away so I cut it and managed to get her out in less than 1  1/2 minutes. I felt quite chuffed with myself. Then I couldn't get her to nurse for the first 5 hours . I was so tired I could have got a part in he walking dead!!!! Filly is fine  a bit upright on fronts but vets been and not worried at this stage as she has improved in 24 hours . Here she is this is Evie












r


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (15 June 2017)

My word, what a little sweetheart!!! I'm so pleased all ended well, and those legs will be fine in no time. I had one wee lad with legs so bent at the front he was bowlegged. He was as straight as a die in just over a week. She's just delightful. Congrats!!


----------



## Asha (18 June 2017)

shes adorable, congratulations. Blinking well done for coping too, that must have been awful, glad it all worked out OK


----------



## benz (18 June 2017)

Little story of a BOGOF at work....Bought mare in Nov 16, March 17 I noticed she looked a little porky and having had an Irish BOGOF before was suspicious so got vet to check next day and he confirmed she was in foal! We didn't know how far along but he said near the end of pregnancy so we waited and waited and finally 3 months later we got a very nice surprise! Birth was text book and she gave me lots of signs she was close which was great as we had no due date. Only issue was she ran milk a few days before so we had to get some frozen colostrum. He is fine though. He still has no name, I think he suits Harry but owners are not convinced, any ideas? Also any clue what daddy could be? Mum is 16.1hh RID. Apolgies for size of pics, more foalie pics on the photobucket album http://s50.photobucket.com/user/BennyZ1039/story

Dec 16 - Arrived





[/URL][/IMG]

Mar 17 - Suspicions (sorry got no decent pics)





[/URL][/IMG]

Jun 17 - She's ready!





[/URL][/IMG]

Welcome little man 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (18 June 2017)

He's a sturdy lad, isn't he??? No idea what dad could be as the mare is a well-built girl herself, so your guess is as good as mine! I think he's going to be a decent size. A lovely gift!! Congrats!


----------



## benz (18 June 2017)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			He's a sturdy lad, isn't he??? No idea what dad could be as the mare is a well-built girl herself, so your guess is as good as mine! I think he's going to be a decent size. A lovely gift!! Congrats!
		
Click to expand...

Sturdy is the word  I think if he turns out anything like mum he will be ideal for the owners so fingers crossed he will be here for good. Current owners aren't really bothered about contacting previous owners but it's driving me mad!!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (19 June 2017)

I don't know if you remember that I had a problem with one of my TB mares not getting in foal and costing me a fortune into the bargain. I had planned to breed a sprinting type that I could (hopefully) syndicate through a friend and have a bit of fun with. But she decided covering in-hand wasn't for her, and I brought her home. You guys advised finding a stallion to run with to see if that worked, so as she isn't very big (15.1) , I turned her out with my old pony stallion (Proud Knight TB x Llayl Tinkerbelle (WP-B)). She only ran with him for one season, as it was getting a bit late, but my elderly Albert did better than two very expensive sprint stallions!

Charlie arrived at 4am, and mum (a maiden mare) is fabulous! She is a lovely calm mum with lots of milk, and Charlie is a sweetie! Dark bay with a blaze and two hind socks. I'm aiming for a really nice PC pony with a bit of native bottom and the speed of the TB. Pics to follow.


----------



## benz (19 June 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheMule (20 June 2017)

My baby arrived this morning. Escape Z x Fleetwater Opposition. He's out of my Intermediate event mare and hopefully he'll be a fun jumper for me in the future. I'm pretty smitten already!


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (20 June 2017)

Charlie, 1 day old, with mum up on the hill. By Brogar Poacher's Moon (Proud Knight xx ex Llayl Tinkerbelle WPB). TB dam (Kyllachy x mare by Danehill). Dam unraced but 3-parts sister to several good winners from a good sprinting family. I still hope to breed a sprinter from her by Hellvelyn!

His legs are still a wee bit bent but they'll straighten up soon. He's quite the cheeky fellow, but I love him to bits!


----------



## Magicmadge (20 June 2017)

Congrats to you both lovely lovely babies. It's such a relief to get them on the ground !!!!!!! They are gorgeous .


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (21 June 2017)

What an eye-catching young man, TheMule!! Just lovely. Congratulations! I can't wait to see how all of the 2017 alumni grow up.


----------



## Equi (24 June 2017)

Horrible end to the year.  My last mares foal was stillborn, so couldn't turn and was breach. Vet had it out in seconds after three of us were trying, what wonderful things they can do! 

Mare is doing okay just looking very skinny but she's very bright and honestly didn't even wonder where the foal was she's forgotten about it entirely.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (24 June 2017)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm glad your mare is bright enough and not missing the foal, though. A small blessing at least. Sometimes they just deal with it. So sad. 


equi said:



			Horrible end to the year.  My last mares foal was stillborn, so couldn't turn and was breach. Vet had it out in seconds after three of us were trying, what wonderful things they can do! 

Mare is doing okay just looking very skinny but she's very bright and honestly didn't even wonder where the foal was she's forgotten about it entirely.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Asha (24 June 2017)

TheMule said:



			My baby arrived this morning. Escape Z x Fleetwater Opposition. He's out of my Intermediate event mare and hopefully he'll be a fun jumper for me in the future. I'm pretty smitten already!






Click to expand...

Oohhhh he's beautiful Themule. Escape Z is stunning too. Congratulations 



Tetrarch 1911 said:



			Charlie, 1 day old, with mum up on the hill. By Brogar Poacher's Moon (Proud Knight xx ex Llayl Tinkerbelle WPB). TB dam (Kyllachy x mare by Danehill). Dam unraced but 3-parts sister to several good winners from a good sprinting family. I still hope to breed a sprinter from her by Hellvelyn!

His legs are still a wee bit bent but they'll straighten up soon. He's quite the cheeky fellow, but I love him to bits!






Click to expand...

Ahhh, what a cutie Tertarch . What a gorgeous pony like face ! Congratulations x


----------



## Asha (24 June 2017)

equi said:



			Horrible end to the year.  My last mares foal was stillborn, so couldn't turn and was breach. Vet had it out in seconds after three of us were trying, what wonderful things they can do! 

Mare is doing okay just looking very skinny but she's very bright and honestly didn't even wonder where the foal was she's forgotten about it entirely.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry Equi. Glad your mare is ok x


----------



## Magicmadge (24 June 2017)

So sorry Equi it sometimes seems so unfair that those of us who who care so much and try so hard to ensure all eventualities are covered have the worst luck. X


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 June 2017)

Sorry to hear that Equi.


----------



## Equi (25 June 2017)

Thanks guys. I just feel this constant sadness but the mare is okay and that's all I can hope for. I have two healthy homebreds and next year we might consider looking at stallions again if my nerves can cope.


----------



## chillipup (25 June 2017)

Sorry to hear this equi, how very sad for you though glad your little mare is doing OK


----------



## cyberhorse (26 June 2017)

Some lovely foals there everyone and a very nice looking little surprise BOGOF!!! 

Equi really sorry to hear that it did not turn out well this time for this mare, but so pleased she is OK in herself and doing well given the issue she had.

For those of you with foals born with leg laxities/contractures hopefully they will quickly resolve. Ours was completely collapsed down onto his fetlocks when born and they have corrected far quicker than I would have believed. ;-)


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (26 June 2017)

Charlie's legs are already considerably better, but then he's a wee pogo-stick and boings around like a mad thing, so I'm not surprised! He's also a cheeky wee swine and already understands where scratchies come from, so I have a little shadow following me every time I'm around. He's already had a gentle smack on the chest for barging while trying to get my attention. Manners maketh foal, so they say. But he's already good at being touched all around the body, head and forelegs, and running my hands over his back legs isn't going to be far behind. When he's happy and calm with all of the contact, I'll begin with halter training. I like my foals to just drift calmly into it all with no fuss.

What do you guys do for basic handling/training?


----------



## Asha (27 June 2017)

For basic handling , I tend to stick to my routine. For the first few weeks the mare and foal go out in the day and in at night. This gives me the chance to get the foal head collar trained. Frank was one of the best, done in a day. Then he learnt to be led to as from the field. Once that's done , I work on touching all over . By 3 weeks he has led and been happy for me to touch all his legs and pick up his feet. Now he's out 24/7 . He always comes over for a scratch. We are working on reminding him that nipping isn't nice. He's getting it !

It really helped that we had the above, as when he was poorly it made life so much easier. I had to wash his bum a lot , and give him his medication everyday for 5 days. He actually loved him bum washed and would pick his back legs up as to say ' get that bit too '


----------



## Magicmadge (28 June 2017)

Wish my two week old filly was as confident still runs away from us , can just about get a little scratch if you sit on the floor and wait but standing up , no chance. Never had one as timid and edgy as this one. My almost two month colt on the other hand is complete opposite. However, getting far too colty. His poor mum tries to run away from him he's even on two legs on her in the stable, he will be gelded as soon as weather/ flies permit . What's the earliest colts have been done?


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (28 June 2017)

LOVE that he likes his bum washed!!! 

I had a big cob filly foal decades ago who loved her bum being scratched. Even when she grew up into a tank, she would lumber down the field, screech to a halt and then back into you, hopping from one back foot to the other, dying for a scratch. She was the gentlest, kindest soul, but a bit daunting if you weren't used to a very large bum being presented for itchies. 



Asha said:



			For basic handling , I tend to stick to my routine. For the first few weeks the mare and foal go out in the day and in at night. This gives me the chance to get the foal head collar trained. Frank was one of the best, done in a day. Then he learnt to be led to as from the field. Once that's done , I work on touching all over . By 3 weeks he has led and been happy for me to touch all his legs and pick up his feet. Now he's out 24/7 . He always comes over for a scratch. We are working on reminding him that nipping isn't nice. He's getting it !

It really helped that we had the above, as when he was poorly it made life so much easier. I had to wash his bum a lot , and give him his medication everyday for 5 days. He actually loved him bum washed and would pick his back legs up as to say ' get that bit too '
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cyberhorse (2 July 2017)

We are just sticking to treating our foal as a full grown in terms of what he is and isn't allowed to do. So things that may look cute or playful at this age we don't get to be issues with when he's somewhat bigger and heavier. For example striking when anyone is in your vacinity is not tolerated nor is jumping about or kicking out. Playing is done in your own space at a distance. We can touch him all over and he doesn't bother and he's had a rug on. Will progress to a foalslip next. Up to now he's been handled when necessary using an XL head collar as a harness which they don't mind at that age and the feel of straps under the girth area is not a bad thing to get used to early. Was a helpful approach at first when he was a bit weak behind and wobbly &#65533;&#65533; Just wondered at what age some of you swap from the slips to head collars or if some of you go straight to them? We are currently intending just using a slip until weaning.

Still trying to catch his greeting on video to show you guys it's fab. Spots us squeals and sets off whilst whickering as he runs. Never had a horse so please to see me it's lovely!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (18 July 2017)

The two late arrivals.

Firstly this lad who's by rhwngddwyafon sambucco out of a Welsh part bred mare. Born 15th June.
Xc













Z






And this little man born  July 12th. Section D &#340;avenclaw Riley X Trofaryh Cadi







X


----------



## cyberhorse (2 August 2017)

Weaning plans... so how is everyone planning this? Especially those with lone mare/foal combos. I know it's a bit early but we are now having to get on waiting lists for wherever we want to go and whats on offer varies, so need to decide what I want for them. Past experience has always been with a group where mares are removed from the group as a whole. Going to be a bit awkward with just the one so would be great to hear ideas/opinions...


----------



## Asha (2 August 2017)

cyberhorse said:



			Weaning plans... so how is everyone planning this? Especially those with lone mare/foal combos. I know it's a bit early but we are now having to get on waiting lists for wherever we want to go and whats on offer varies, so need to decide what I want for them. Past experience has always been with a group where mares are removed from the group as a whole. Going to be a bit awkward with just the one so would be great to hear ideas/opinions...
		
Click to expand...

I've just the one foal. So I've introduced my old broodmare, who will be his nanny. He goes around the field now with two bouncers ! This weekend we picked up a yearling for company for him. The yearling is very quiet and kind so should be ok, although Franks bouncers haven't let them near each other yet ! His dam has been sold, so she will go to her new owners when the time is right.

He loves his nanny, and spends more time with her than his mum. I even caught him trying to suckle from her , and she encouraged him !


----------



## TheMule (2 August 2017)

My older foal is being weaned next week but the young one will stay on his dam through the winter. They will stay together as a group of 3 and then then mare taken away and babies will go in with a small group of 2 year olds next Spring. I strongly believe they need same-age company.
There are usually people in a similar situation if you have space for another weanling. I'd take another one in on full grass livery for the winter, I'll probably put an ad on loacl facebook groups shortly


----------



## Ddraig_wen (17 August 2017)

The two older foals will most likely be weaned together early october time at 6 months.  Both, especially the filly are fairly independent so they'll be bought in and the mares put out.
The youngest as he was so late will stay on his dam over winter. With the middle lad I'm not sure yet whether to keep him on his dam over winter to to wean him, it depends if she sells really


----------



## belambi (30 September 2017)

Our first of the year (southern hemisphere ) should be dropping tonight!! Fingers crossed.
http://www.australiancolouredperformancehorses.com.au/


----------



## cyberhorse (30 September 2017)

Beautiful horses belambi. So do you still have the age rule from January over there? Just thinking that your breeding season could theoretically straddle two years could it? 

Weaning issue has been resolved. Found and visited a fantastic set up in Cheshire. Big enough to be professional and experienced, small enough to care (5 other foals). They will being going later in the month to start making friends before gradual weaning begins. Further than I would have liked but much better than the closer options I could find. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## chipbutty (30 September 2017)

cyberhorse said:



			Beautiful horses belambi. So do you still have the age rule from January over there? Just thinking that your breeding season could theoretically straddle two years could it? 

Weaning issue has been resolved. Found and visited a fantastic set up in Cheshire. Big enough to be professional and experienced, small enough to care (5 other foals). They will being going later in the month to start making friends before gradual weaning begins. Further than I would have liked but much better than the closer options I could find. Thanks for the advice everyone.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, could you let me know the name of the business, someone I know has just bought a foal, and they need youngstock livery. Thanks


----------



## belambi (1 October 2017)

Morning All.

Our horses are aged from 1 August . So, the foal born  last night will turn one one Aug 1st 2018. This also means though that a horse born on Jan 1 2018 actually turns 1 year old on Aug the first.


----------



## belambi (1 October 2017)

And.. Introducing Penthouse Pet .. Pally LP Roan filly

http://www.australiancolouredperformancehorses.com.au/foals/37-2017-foals-due


----------



## Asha (17 October 2017)

Hows everyones foals doing? Anyone weaning yet ? My lad is now weaned, and very chilled out in the field with his buddies. Hes starting to get quite furry too. Will try and post an updated photo of him. Hope alls gone well for everyone else


----------



## belambi (26 October 2017)

Finl foal for the year

"Ice House"  

http://www.australiancolouredperformancehorses.com.au/foals/37-2017-foals-due


----------



## LadySam (27 October 2017)

Lovely blanket markings, belambi.


----------

